# What Lcd Mount Do You Recommend?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We want to hang our Lcd TV on the wall of our 5er as we dont have a place to really sit it . We were thinking that it is not safe to leave it hanging while traveling but the mount we have now is a real pain to take the tv off of. I am thinking that there might be easy removable tv mount that we wouldnt have to unscrew the tv from the mounting bracket. What do you all do?? We are thinking about putting it on the outside wall,, will we need to reinforce? it is only a 17 inch.. thanks


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

brenda said:


> We want to hang our Lcd TV on the wall of our 5er as we dont have a place to really sit it . We were thinking that it is not safe to leave it hanging while traveling but the mount we have now is a real pain to take the tv off of. I am thinking that there might be easy removable tv mount that we wouldnt have to unscrew the tv from the mounting bracket. What do you all do?? We are thinking about putting it on the outside wall,, will we need to reinforce? it is only a 17 inch.. thanks


I dont have a picture (I am sure some does), but the ones that Keystone put in my new outback is pretty cool. They don't need to be removed for travel, but they do simply unclip and lift out. They do this as you can remove it and put it outside where there is another base the same as the one inside. Right beside this is a cable connection and power so you can really rough it while camping. The TV is a 19 inch so I am sure you can it on there.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out the pictures in My Mods gallery. The one I used is perfect for what you need.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

BJ's sells the mount that comes standard in the Outback. I am not sure if this is the exact one, but it is what I could find on their site right now. Click here When I bought my Outback, I took my tv right out of my old trailer and slipped it into the mount that was already on the wall. I never took the tv down in my old trailer, and that was mounted into the solid side of the cabinet. In the outback I have three tvs, and never move any before traveling, They are all mounted to studs, or ceiling supports. You just cannot use the 4" screws that come with the wall mounts. IF you are into an aluminum wall stud, you just need a self tapping screw, and a drill to start it. After it is started I would tighten it by hand with a screw driver.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

outback loft said:


> BJ's sells the mount that comes standard in the Outback. I am not sure if this is the exact one, but it is what I could find on their site right now. Click here When I bought my Outback, I took my tv right out of my old trailer and slipped it into the mount that was already on the wall. I never took the tv down in my old trailer, and that was mounted into the solid side of the cabinet. In the outback I have three tvs, and never move any before traveling, They are all mounted to studs, or ceiling supports. You just cannot use the 4" screws that come with the wall mounts. IF you are into an aluminum wall stud, you just need a self tapping screw, and a drill to start it. After it is started I would tighten it by hand with a screw driver.


That's the same as I used. They work well. A quick flick of the tab, and the TV slides right out of the mount.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> BJ's sells the mount that comes standard in the Outback. I am not sure if this is the exact one, but it is what I could find on their site right now. Click here When I bought my Outback, I took my tv right out of my old trailer and slipped it into the mount that was already on the wall. I never took the tv down in my old trailer, and that was mounted into the solid side of the cabinet. In the outback I have three tvs, and never move any before traveling, They are all mounted to studs, or ceiling supports. You just cannot use the 4" screws that come with the wall mounts. IF you are into an aluminum wall stud, you just need a self tapping screw, and a drill to start it. After it is started I would tighten it by hand with a screw driver.


That's the same as I used. They work well. A quick flick of the tab, and the TV slides right out of the mount.
[/quote]

thanks, that is just what I am looking for. I have anice mount now that we used in the house but it will not allow you to take the tv off without unscrewing it from the base, and that cost me 75$$.. I would just feel better taking it down while we are in transit and popping it back on after we are parked. It just seems all that bouncing could make it come out of the wall..


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We got ours from Sam's Club. I do not remember the brand but I can check this weekend when we go camping. We also ordered an extra bracket and hung it in the dining area so we could hang the TV there if necessary.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Found this to be what was used
Available here
Only 43.38 at amazon and free shipping


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Found this to be what was used
> Available here
> Only 43.38 at amazon and free shipping


Thanks ,, we are going to check out wallyworld and BJs this weekend... If we dont find it there we can order it..


----------

